# Faitnting goats and with horned goats



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Do any of you have any advice on putting fainting goats in with horned goats or is that a big no no. We don't have any horned goats right now but my son will be getting his market goats in the spring and they most likely will have horns. Coraxfeather I know you boss has fainting goats, does she have horned goats in with her fainters. I am no so worried about the adult fainters, but a doeling. The babies faint more often then the adults and lay there for about 10 seconds.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump. Even if you don't have any fainters let me know what you would do. Nineteen people viewed this I am sure you have an opion.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If the horned goats aren't aggressive towards them then I don't see a problem...I would watch them at first to make sure they get along though...


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have both horned and polled Fainting Goats housed together and they do fine.
It really depends on the attitude of the goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

head butting shouldnt cause a faint.....but I dont raise fainters so I wouldnt know. :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a friend that has Cashmere and Pygmy together. The Cashmere have horns but not the all the pygmy's.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's not that a head butt will cause a faint, it's that when the goat is trying to get away , it might stiffin or faint, allowing the other goat to beat up on it while it is down. That is the concern when housing non fainters with fainters.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but if they grow up together they shouldnt be frightened by another goat that they are use to having around.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I had horned boers with my myotonics and they did just fine. My herd queen was a myo doe and my herd king was a myo buck. But it doesnt always work out that way. I would try it but dont leave them unattended until you know that they will be okay.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's not necessarily that they are scared by the other goats. It's a start reflex. If another goat makes a sudden movement in their direction down they go. We have fainters who have lived their whole lives together and arent afraid of each other that go down when another one makes a sudden movement. I have seen fainter tormented by other breeds of goats because they cant get away as well. At least when it's all fainters together even the aggressor is a fainter and gets stiff too. LOL


----------

